
Facebook to Shut Down Parse, Its Platform for Mobile Developers - zeeshanm
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/01/28/facebook-to-shut-down-parse-its-platform-for-mobile-developers/
======
greenyoda
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10991729](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10991729)

